# Homemade Cricket Keeper



## BenjyCJ

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty new to keeping crickets, my first thought was to just keep them in the box they came in, but instead I have made my own from a liqui-tab container.

This way I can split the crickets between the original container and the bigger liquitab container so they might last a bit longer (plus it's taller so they can't jump out as easily).
I poked lots of holes in the sides with a drawing pin (boring!).... and that's it! 
Just thought some people might be interested if they only keep a few crickets at a time (like me!). I know some people on here breed them and have to feed 1000+ to their 100+ reptiles.... but i just got the one baby crestie, and some other folks out there might be in the same boat.

Here are some (poor) pictures (it's pretty self explanatory anyway!):


----------



## corny girl

I found they last a bit longer if you give them water (i use bug gel), mind i buy 2 livefood tubs a week & by the end of a week most have died off (only feeding one Crestie as the other won't eat crickets) :devil:. It's costing me a fortune in crickets as i only feed them twice a week :bash:. I keep mine in a medium faunarium too, so they have plenty of room.


----------



## BenjyCJ

Ye they've got bug gel in that green cap you can see in the second picture, think it slipped a bit and might be drowning any crickets that might be underneath!


----------



## thething84

do u supply them with any food source? i have mine in a large rub. with a layer or bran on the bottom atm, egg crate, and some bug gel in there too. mine last nearly a month i would say. and if you get enough and get them breeding then they last longer.


----------



## BenjyCJ

I hadn't in the new home, so I've just crumbles some crisps in... you think that will work?


----------



## sharpstrain

I feed mine with green stuff, broccoli, dandelions etc - last for ages and get all their moisture from the food


----------



## BenjyCJ

That is probably a better idea... I dont think gutloading crickets with sour cream and onion kettle chips is most healthy! Could be worse... they could have the 10p tramsformer snacks!


----------



## corny girl

Remember whatever you are feeding your livefood is going straight into your reptile :whistling2:. Gut load with the best quality stuff so your reptile is getting the best then :2thumb:.


----------



## yacker

I use a plastic fish tank from wilko's, costs a fiver .I get my live food from the reptile ranch off ebay.Always great quality and never loose any .Although i do take as much care of my live food as i do my reptile so that maybe why .


----------



## gar_davison

BenjyCJ said:


> That is probably a better idea... I dont think gutloading crickets with sour cream and onion kettle chips is most healthy! Could be worse... they could have the 10p tramsformer snacks!


 :lol2::lol2::lol2: that made me giggle lol


----------



## Whitewitch13

corny girl said:


> I found they last a bit longer if you give them water (i use bug gel), mind i buy 2 livefood tubs a week & by the end of a week most have died off (only feeding one Crestie as the other won't eat crickets) :devil:. It's costing me a fortune in crickets as i only feed them twice a week :bash:. I keep mine in a medium faunarium too, so they have plenty of room.


i have mine in a small cricket keeper, which i put bug food and gel water in so far mine have been 5 weeks cos my little bugger won't eat them . 
but i get my first beardie tomorrow so they wont have a life of luxury much longer


----------



## Petrie

We keep ours in a huge tub which we keep in a semi dark place and well ventilated. With food and heat from my ps3 I might add  
We find we can buy 1000 at a time and they would last months if our dragons let them! We use bug gel plus grated carrots etc for the little critters.


----------



## Kotori

Well, I have a small Kritter Keeper, and I usually keep only 2 dozen in there at once, with orange slices. They usually last a long time with no die-offs. 

Of course, I have a 10 gal aquarium to breed them as well.


----------

